
Ask HN: How do you perform “Rubber duck debugging”? - alykhalid
In particular, what is your preferred method of performing this exercise.<p>&quot;Rubber duck debugging&quot;[0]<p>[0]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Rubber_duck_debugging
======
telebone_man
I do this with my dog. I pretend she asks "Can you describe the steps to
recreate the issue".

And then she just gets in an endless loop of asking "Why?", until I can't
explain 'why' any more.

It's at that point I've probably found my issue.

Added bonus. She's happy to sit there and blankly stare at me in confusion
whilst I chat away. Good dog!

------
twobyfour
For "how should I build this", as opposed to "why isn't it working?", writing
documentation helps.

For personal projects, typing up an email to the appropriate google group,
explaining the problem and requesting help, helps me solve a problem about 50%
of the time.

For work projects, verbal diarrhea into Slack is very effective but interrupts
colleagues too much (though it does have the side effect of pulling in help on
the occasions you really need it). I've been considering building a bot for
that.

